# Pelegrin Hotel, Kupari, Croatia, PART FIVE



## stesh (Aug 29, 2009)

This place looked so futuristic and then off set with the gaping shell holes in it made it my favourite:-

Front
































Back





















Inside































View from outside






Upper floors
















Shell damage






Well that's all folks..... (I have a load more photo's but didn't wish to steal all the bandwidth )


----------



## Poolie_Girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I've seen plenty of 'good explores' on here but never seen anything from buildings which have been made derelict through war. The shell damage on these pictures gives a kind of erie undertone and makes you wonder just who is waiting around the next corner.

Great job of recording these buildings and I really like the shot of the foliage as well as the one of the blasted out windows with the beautiful blue water and hillside in the background.


----------



## Marraf (Dec 29, 2009)

Beautiful vacation! To spend two weeks ...


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 29, 2009)

Ooh, I missed this the first time around as I was off the forum for a few months. Superb stuff, Stesh. What an explore, eh!


----------

